# Accurate Blackmachine Plans - Can Anyone Help Please ?



## jtm45 (Nov 25, 2013)

I know they're a bit overdone but as this is my first build i want something that's not too complicated (no body carving/top shaping etc.) and it's a guitar that i've always wanted but will never be in the position to own (not a B2 at least).

So, does anyone have a spot-on, accurate plan that they wouldn't mind sharing with me that i can use to make a Headstock & Body template from please ?
I've tried making one from photographs but so many of them aren't a square, head-on image so they inevitably don't turn out that accurate.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!! 

Oh yeah, it's a 6-string (B2/B6) plan i'm looking for.


----------



## Cloudy (Nov 25, 2013)

Drawing out a headstock template to scale by hand shouldn't be to difficult, its pretty basic.

Same with the super strat body.


----------



## RG570LC (Nov 25, 2013)

jtm45 said:


> I know they're a bit overdone but as this is my first build i want something that's not too complicated (no body carving/top shaping etc.) and it's a guitar that i've always wanted but will never be in the position to own (not a B2 at least).
> 
> So, does anyone have a spot-on, accurate plan that they wouldn't mind sharing with me that i can use to make a Headstock & Body template from please ?
> I've tried making one from photographs but so many of them aren't a square, head-on image so they inevitably don't turn out that accurate.
> ...



I can add a blackmachine headstock to one of my Superstrat designs if you want. It won't be super accurate because i don't have a blackmachien headstock to measure but it should be close enough


----------



## RG570LC (Nov 25, 2013)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11954828/full guitar blackmachine headstock.pdf

I hope that is of some use to you.


----------



## jtm45 (Nov 25, 2013)

RG570LC said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11954828/full guitar blackmachine headstock.pdf
> 
> I hope that is of some use to you.



Much thanks for this mate!
Your work is greatly appreciated and is a great starting point.

If i was to provide you with a few good, clear and sharp Blackmachine close-up pictures of Bodies and Headstocks would you be able to do your stuff with them and make an accurate to the original plan for me please ?

If i was better with using drawing type software i'd do it myself but i'm a bit of a computer spaz sadly.

Thanks again!


----------



## Berserker (Nov 26, 2013)

Check out this thread, there's a pretty good template on there you just need to print to size.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...503-6-string-guitar-replica-blackmachine.html


----------



## Pikka Bird (Nov 26, 2013)

jtm45 said:


> If i was to provide you with a few good, clear and sharp Blackmachine close-up pictures of Bodies and Headstocks would you be able to do your stuff with them and make an accurate to the original plan for me please ?



Just out of curiosity, why does it absolutely, positively _have_ to be one billion percent accurate? Can you really look at the blueprints posted so far and say "That upper bout is two mm off, I shan't have it!"?


----------



## turenkodenis (Nov 26, 2013)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/39767378/B6.pdf

One of my blueprints)))
Good luck!


----------



## Berti_smb (Nov 26, 2013)

turenkodenis said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/39767378/B6.pdf
> 
> One of my blueprints)))
> Good luck!



is this 1:1 model?


----------



## jtm45 (Nov 26, 2013)

Pikka Bird said:


> Just out of curiosity, why does it absolutely, positively _have_ to be one billion percent accurate? Can you really look at the blueprints posted so far and say "That upper bout is two mm off, I shan't have it!"?



When i look at 95% of BM replicas they look 'off' instantly.
I'm just one of those people that feels that if you're going to do something you really should do it properly or not at all (and i have quite severe OCD, which doesn't help!).



turenkodenis said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/39767378/B6.pdf
> 
> One of my blueprints)))
> Good luck!



Thanks very much Turenkodenis!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 27, 2013)

turenkodenis said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/39767378/B6.pdf
> 
> One of my blueprints)))
> Good luck!



Hey, thank you a lot for this.


----------



## Berti_smb (Nov 27, 2013)

If anyone needs a 7 string version with 26,5" scale here it is 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/cjutwb5slgg5x4k/grindmachine b7.pdf


----------



## turenkodenis (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes. it's in full scale 



Berti_smb said:


> is this 1:1 model?


----------



## jtm45 (Nov 29, 2013)

Berti_smb said:


> If anyone needs a 7 string version with 26,5" scale here it is
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cjutwb5slgg5x4k/grindmachine b7.pdf



Thanks for that one!

I was actually flipping back and fore between doing a six and a seven and i'd also decided to do the 7 as a 26.5" scale so this would have been perfect. It's a really good looking plan actually.

I decided to go with the 6-string in the end though because i'm playing 6's more than i am 7's at the moment.
I've also cut the scarf-joint cut for my headstock in my neck blank and i don't think there's enough length in the headstock piece to stretch it to a 7-string headstock. It's probably a good thing actually because i'm so indecisive and i haven't given myself the option of flip-flopping again now! 

I'll be keeping a copy of your 7-string anyway just in case i decide on using it in the future. Thanks again!


----------



## chrisxrome (Nov 29, 2013)

Does anyone have plans with the measurements and stuff annotated as well? Like all the nut to bridge measurements etc etc?


----------



## turenkodenis (Nov 29, 2013)

chrisxrome said:


> Does anyone have plans with the measurements and stuff annotated as well? Like all the nut to bridge measurements etc etc?



My drawing is on 1:1 scale https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/39767378/B6.pdf
just print it and measure what you are interested in


----------



## chrisconnor1234 (Dec 3, 2013)

Sorry to dig this back up a little, but does anyone by chance have the plans for a Blackmachine 8 Laying around? 

Looking to build one in the near future but can't find one anywhere... and i'd never have the money to actually buy a Blackmachine


----------



## FIXXXER (Dec 3, 2013)

you could also buy an ibanez RG template and jsut fir the headstock, should work great.
the big advantage is that you can work absolutely precise with the templates and they are not that expensive...50-60$

ELECTRIC GUITAR ROUTING TEMPLATES- RG | eBay


----------



## chrisconnor1234 (Dec 3, 2013)

I was thinking of doing this, but then i'd have to compensate by enlarging the body anyway


----------



## judgey1197 (Dec 22, 2013)

This thread is a GODSEND. But now my problem is, does anyone know how to print out those pictures so they are life sized (to make templates)


----------



## Riley (Dec 22, 2013)

Open in adobe reader and hit print so the print dialog box comes up. Click the "actual size" radio button and click on "poster" under page size and handing. It will print out several pages that you can tape together.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Dec 22, 2013)

Just printed the B6 and it is 14 pages.
Make sure you check the Cut Marks box so it is easy to properly align the pages once printed.


----------



## fonzie (Feb 14, 2014)

turenkodenis said:


> My drawing is on 1:1 scale https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/39767378/B6.pdf
> just print it and measure what you are interested in




Sadly the link appears to be dead. Any chance you could re-upload the B6 drawing?


----------



## zilla (Feb 14, 2014)

Ditto. I would love a template for future use.


----------



## the.godfather (Feb 15, 2014)

I'd be interested too, if someone could re-upload them that would be great.


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 15, 2014)

I've still got copies of those so i just signed up to Dropbox and uploaded them. Never used Dropbox before so not sure if these will work but if they don't just let me know and i'll look into it.

*The 'B6' ;*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/4xpd6tj43op1bmj/B6 - 1.pdf

*The 'B7' (this is a B7 replica with a 26.5inch scale length);*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xq7xzrapm... Scale Blackmachine 7-String Replica) - 1.pdf

I hope the original people who shared these with me don't mind me sharing them with others.


----------



## fonzie (Feb 15, 2014)

jtm45 said:


> I've still got copies of those so i just signed up to Dropbox and uploaded them. Never used Dropbox before so not sure if these will work but if they don't just let me know and i'll look into it.
> 
> *The 'B6' ;*
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4xpd6tj43op1bmj/B6 - 1.pdf
> ...



Thank you! Links are working. Much appreciated!


----------



## Jacobine (Feb 15, 2014)

Sorry if this is a dumb question but how does one make these plans?


----------



## turenkodenis (Feb 15, 2014)

Jacobine said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question but how does one make these plans?



I'm making them in CorelDraw


----------



## turenkodenis (Feb 15, 2014)

fonzie said:


> Sadly the link appears to be dead. Any chance you could re-upload the B6 drawing?





the.godfather said:


> I'd be interested too, if someone could re-upload them that would be great.



And my re-upload for you:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/39767378/blueprints/B6.pdf

And please send me PM if you want some blueprints
I'm happy to help


----------



## Jacobine (Feb 15, 2014)

turenkodenis said:


> I'm making them in CorelDraw



So they're hand drawn or something like that?


----------



## turenkodenis (Feb 17, 2014)

Jacobine said:


> So they're hand drawn or something like that?



Yeah, but with all the size that I could find on the Internet or manually measured line when it comes to any guitar replica


----------



## Ibatz (May 27, 2014)

Hey, could anyone upload the plans for the 26,5" 7 string again?
The link seems to be broken again


----------



## FIXXXER (May 27, 2014)

i have the files in my PC, not sure if i am allowed to upload. 
if the creators say it's ok
i can upload a zip containing all the files.


does anyone have a plan that does not show the complete guitar inone piece!?
i have acess to a laser cutter and i'd love to create a few routing templates from these


----------



## Ibatz (May 27, 2014)

Ha, i would immediately buy the templates, haha


----------



## bombonx101 (May 27, 2014)

May be helpful


----------



## bombonx101 (May 27, 2014)

Or this Regius.


----------



## Svenn (May 27, 2014)

B7 headstock.

1:1 PDF


----------



## MikeK (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the plans! Anyone have an 8 string layout?


----------



## Neilzord (May 28, 2014)

Does anyone have the 26.5" B7 template they could re-upload ?!?


----------



## FIXXXER (May 28, 2014)

just thinking...why don't we have a thread with all the good templates listed!?
STICKY this one maybe or ake a complete new thread?


----------



## Hywel (May 28, 2014)

It's in german but there's a lot of templates on this site I found in an old thread. Don't know how accurate any of these are but some of them might be useful

GitarreBassBau.de &bull; Thema anzeigen - Schablonen und Zeichnungen &bull; Gitarrenbau, Bassbau


----------



## Klzow (May 28, 2014)

There are a few of the plans here to:

https://sites.google.com/site/guitarplanscollection/


----------



## VigilSerus (May 29, 2014)

Thank you based sehnomatic, your cad skills are a priceless godsend.


----------



## pettymusic (Oct 31, 2014)

Trying to resurrect this. All of the links for the B6 schematics are dead. 

Anyone know where I can find the specs for a B6?

Thanks,


----------



## pettymusic (Oct 31, 2014)

pettymusic said:


> Trying to resurrect this. All of the links for the B6 schematics are dead.
> 
> Anyone know where I can find the specs for a B6?
> 
> Thanks,



Nevermind. Found some that will give me the jump off point I need.


----------

